# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Organic pest control

## duncan drennan

I've recently been doing some reading on organic gardening, mainly because I was looking at how to achieve the best results with my grass.

Firstly I was wondering whether any of you guys involved in the pest control industry are interested in organic pest control? I'm interested to learn more about getting the right balance of life to ensure that common garden pests stay under control.

The other thing that I found quite interesting is that there are pesticides which have been banned elsewhere (e.g. dursban in the US) which are readily available here in SA.

Why is that? Are there just no laws to stop distribution of pesticides which are known to be dangerous?

Looking forward to your comments

----------


## Debbiedle

Marigolds and peppermint are apparently excellent fly deterrents.  As is Khakibos
I really believe organic everything is the route to go.....but it is a lifestyle change!

----------


## duncan drennan

I had a problem with lawn caterpillar which wasn't going away on its own (well, it would have, but there would no longer be any grass  :EEK!:  ), so I used Margaret Roberts DiPel, which is a bacteria (Bacillus thuringiensis var. kurstaki), which seems to have been quite effective in curtailing the problem, without killing everything else good in the soil. I've needed to reapply it (saw patches developing again), and will reapply again - hopefully then the levels of caterpillar will be down to a controllable level.

----------


## Debbiedle

I thought caterpillars were good things?  Someone once told me to kill crickets with sunlight soap and Jeyes Fluid mixed. It has no negative effect on the lawn I believe.  

I just have much difficulty killing any of Gods creatures (except cockroaches, flies and mosquitoes!) and chose to wear ear plugs instead!

----------


## duncan drennan

> I thought caterpillars were good things?


They are just bad when they operate in large numbers and work as a team to destroy your grass right down to its roots! Here are the guys doing the damage....http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/business/7327.html (lawn armyworm).

The birds should take care of them, but where are all the birds? Maybe they only like them when they are smaller, 'cos the birds where here in great numbers in the spring and early summer.

----------


## Pest Control NJ

Hi! Thanks for posting. I am new to pest control and i recently joined a team of pest control services provided. I am getting a lot of new things from them and your responses are also helpful. Thanks.

----------


## David Reiniger

I would like to continue the dialogue on organic protection against mosquitoes. This is important because they are the most common carriers of dangerous diseases.

----------

